# Freeride Strecke Vogtland



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## dave.312 (31. Januar 2013)

....grüße 

immer auf der suche nach einem neuen Spot in schöner natur.
Dieses Jahr im Sommer hab ich die Lines entdeckt. is richtig geil =)

Deine Ideen sin gut...muss man sich nur zusammtun und was starten. Gibt bei uns ja genug ecken wo was entstehen müsste weil potenzial da ist.
Also Enduro,Freerider,DH wer bock hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## dave.312 (1. Februar 2013)

bin von Lengenfeld. hat sich ja noch einer aus LE eingefunden hier hab i gestern bemerkt..mit ihm haste a scho geschrieben.

Jch würd sagen das halt mer einfach mal fest und positiv denken das mer uns mal treffen dort oder mal schön nen bikepark anfahren.
hab zwar ein Enduro aber da kann man a scho gut spaß ham. 

Also wenn was geht o neuigkeiten gibt schreiben.
von welcher ecke pl bist du? oder wo in Bayern?


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## dave.312 (1. Februar 2013)

ja das ist richtig. das müsst man dann sehen

wäre trotzdem geil wenn sich mal die freeride und enduro fraktion mal zusammtut...im anderen forum war dann meistens cc angesagt bzw es wurde überrollt und damit war es ruhig gewurden. naja


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## dave.312 (1. Februar 2013)

na wenn du mal im lande bist, dannn guck i wie i mirs einrichten kann...

ist der förster scho mal aufgekreuzt dort?


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (2. Februar 2013)

Bei der nächsten Elstertal-Tour komm ich dich mal besuchen !


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Februar 2013)

Das freut mich mein Bester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (5. Februar 2013)

Na Hallo

...würd mich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mit anmelden, auch wenn ich nicht allzu oft in der Heimat bin (müsste man sich halt absprechen). Ich komme ursprünglich aus Obergrochlitz und bin jetzt in Nürnberg/Heidelberg beheimatet. Wo ist denn der Spot ungefähr angesiedelt, damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann??


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## sick.boy (5. Februar 2013)

Ja, die Welt ist ein Dorf  ...bin mittlerweile 34 und ca. alle 2 Monate "oben"...


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## sick.boy (5. Februar 2013)

Naja, ein wenig schon.. Oberhalb von Elsterberg? Hohndorf, Coschütz, Görschnitz oder Moschwitz? Leg mal los..


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (5. Februar 2013)

Ja, dass klingt gut..  

Werd mich dann gegen April/Mai mal bei Dir melden.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## morph027 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich abonnier mal und melde mich einfach mal....treib mich im Sommer ab und an mal im schönen Elstertal herum. Dort gibts allgemein sehr nette Sachen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## morph027 (6. Februar 2013)

Bikepark in Schöneck...ansonsten eher alles naturbelassen, was ich kenne


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## rumigali (8. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Gibt schon nette Sachen, aber trotzdem ist das Potential an Trail angeboten noch nicht richtig ausgeschöpft.
> 
> Bei Elsterberg gibt es noch ne fette Strecke, die hat aber wenig mit Freeride, bzw. DH zu tun. Dort wäre ein Slopestyler am besten geeignet.



Muss mich nun auch mal als alter Elsterberger outen, der so alle 2 Monate in der alten Heimat zu Gast ist und schon immer überlegt hat mal sein Radl mitzunehmen. Wo wäre denn die Strecke die eher fürn Slopstyler geeignet ist,würd ich mir gerne beim nächsten Besuch mal anschaun.
Aber auch die von Dir gezeigte Strecke scheint ausbaufähig. Werd den Thread weiter verfolgen und vieleicht klappts ja mal ne Runde zusammen zu fahren.
Generell finde ich es eh sehr schade das es im Vogtland/Erzgebirge keinen Bikepark (Schöneck naja ist Bikepark auch übertrieben) gibt, obwohl es vom Gelände her die besten Möglichkeiten gäbe.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Februar 2013)

@rumigali

Die Strecke für den Slopestyler kann ich dir mal zeigen, ist sehr schwer zu erklären. Wo wohnst du denn jetzt?


----------



## rumigali (9. Februar 2013)

Rosenheimer Ecke, also im Paradies, 6 Bikeparks die innerhalb 90 Minuten erreichbar sind. Versuch mal zu erklären wo die Strecke ist kenne mich dort bestens aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (9. Februar 2013)

Neid


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## rumigali (10. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Am Samerberg sind wir auch oft
> 
> Die Strecke ist wenn du das "Pöhl" rauf gehst.



Hab ich mir fast gedacht, meine Mutter erwähnte das sie dort schon öfter Radl Fahrer gesehen hat.
Samerberg hab ich Saisonkarte da es fast vor der Haustür liegt. Sind aber auch oft in Leogang und Wagrain.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## rumigali (11. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist aber in keinem guten Zustand. Die ganzen Locals, welche früher gebaut haben sind alle weggezogen oder fahren nur noch MX.
> 
> Wir könnten uns ja mal am Samerberg treffen, sobald wieder geöffnet ist.



Ja gerne, spricht nichts dagegen. Dauert ja gar nicht mehr so lange wenn das Wetter mitspielt 23.3.
Melde Dich einfach mal wenn du hoch fährst.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (12. Februar 2013)

ansich eine gute Idee !
müsste man mal sehen wie weit das von mir entfernt liegt.
Lust hätte ich ja schon


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (12. Februar 2013)

na das ist nicht viel ! 
wenn dann mal mein Bike fertig ist und mein Rücken nicht mehr schmerzt
hätte ich schon mega Bock drauf.
Kommst du zum IBC Usertreffen am 20. ? dann könnte man sich ja da schonmal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (12. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=949

na dann aber hinne


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (12. Februar 2013)

achso


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (12. Februar 2013)

nein noch nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (12. Februar 2013)

Ja flowig ist schöön 
machen wir mal !


----------



## DHK (14. Februar 2013)

Hui mal ne Strecke bei mir in der Ecke 

bin zwar aktuell auch noch in München, aber ab April dann auch wieder öffters daheim. Wenn da mal was geht bin ich gerne dabei 

Schöneck ist ne nette Strecke, finde aber das dort noch mehr Potenzial drin steckt, gerade im oberen Teil. Aber wenigstens gibts da nen Lift


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (17. Februar 2013)

Wohne von euch aus gesehen hinter Greiz direkt am Werdauer Wald. Bin eig. auch schon lange auf der Suche nach ner Strecke gleich in der Nähe, Elsterberg würde da noch passen  Bis Schöneck ists mir für das was es dort gibt schon fast zu weit.

Wie hast du das eig. mit dem Forst geregelt wenn du dort was bauen willst? Nicht das es im nachhinein Ärger gibt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (17. Februar 2013)

Ja gab schon bissel was, auch Waldhaus und Schlötengrund.
Aber ist entweder total zugewachsen vom Forst zerfahren oder anderweitig alles zerstört.
Da ich bei uns nur noch alleine bin und dann auch nicht immer da hab ich auch nicht genügend Zeit die Strecken in Ordnung zu halten. Wäre dann schon cooler wenn man was zusammen machen könnte.


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (18. Februar 2013)

Ich werde nicht jedes Wochenende da sein, bzw. Zeit haben. Da müssten wir uns schonmal vorher was ausmachen. Aber ist ja auch noch Zeit bis dahin.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (18. Februar 2013)

wie gesagt , würde auch mal kommen 
nach Absprache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Freakracer (19. Februar 2013)

Grüße...
...wir hatten ja schon Kontakt gehabt.

Wie gesagt, ich würde dann gern im Frühjahr mit noch nen Kollegen gerne die Strecke mit ausbauen ;-)

Komme aus Lengenfeld im Vogtland-also wenn's los geht einfach mal melden... 

Bis dahin alles gute...


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (19. Februar 2013)

Soweit hab ich zwar noch nicht vorraus geplant, aber da sollte ich auch daheim sein. Also würde jetzt mal zu 80% zusagen.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Februar 2013)

Elsterberg is doch bei plauen, oder? (hab da mal knappe 3jahre gewohnt) 

dürfte von mir so knappe 100km sein (wohne wieder in Rochlitz, stadt des roten Porphyrs) 

wenn es in der nähe en bahnhof gibt würde ich gerne mal rumkommen. 
maln bisschen bauen und fahren is immer gut....


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Februar 2013)

na, das klingt ja gut... gibtsn termin? wegen wetter, is grad übel im schnee die line zu finden...


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Enginejunk (6. März 2013)

wetter is doch gut (vorerst) und dir gehts ja eh nich so besonders gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (6. März 2013)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (6. März 2013)

Schreib mal MTB Plauen bei Facebook an. Wo sind denn die ganzen Strecken? Kenn mich in der Ecke nicht ganz so gut aus. (Mit Google Maps vllt.) Gibt es da auch gemäßigtere Lines für All Mountain Piloten?


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. März 2013)

Bin nicht bei Facebook.


----------



## wallacexiv (6. März 2013)

Und die anderen Fragen?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (6. März 2013)

wenn bis dorthin schönes Wetter ist, komme ich auch mal um die Ecke
machen wir also auch 80%


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (7. März 2013)

Nachdem ich das hier grad entdeckt habe, würde ich auch mal Interesse bekunden, mit zu helfen. Kann immerhin mitm Klappspaten aufwarten 
Ende März sollte ich eigentlich auch endlich mein Enduro in Empfang nehmen können. Muss aber derzeit noch nen Außenbandriss im Fuß restlich auskurieren.
Also wenn ihr noch Hilfe braucht...
Komme aus Theuma bei Plauen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2013)

.


----------



## Freakracer (7. März 2013)

Also wenn der startschuss am 30.03. noch steht, wird das bei mir leider nix-hab Dienst 

Aber ich denke es werden noch weitere gute Termine zum bauen kommen und dann bin.ich auch gern dabei  komm aus Lengenfeld...vielleicht kann man da gleich wie ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen...


----------



## Arcbound (7. März 2013)

Aber im Vogtland gibt schon einige Wälder, wo es viel Potenzial gibt. Auch rund um Bergen. Dort kommt auch nur alle paar Jubeljahre mal ein Wanderer vorbei


----------



## wallacexiv (7. März 2013)

Kann mir mal sagen wo die Strecke genau ist? GPS Koordinaten oder Google Maps?! Ich könnte auch paar Mann auftreiben.


----------



## dave.312 (7. März 2013)

grüße leuts...also i bin heut gegen mittag arbeitsmäßig in der ecke unterwegs gewesen und hab mich mal über scholas rangetastet..also schnee ist noch etwas da im ersten teil aber i denke mal spätestens sonntag  kommt wieder bissel mehr dazu.


----------



## Arcbound (8. März 2013)

Ja, soll ja leider wieder kalt und winterlich werden


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. März 2013)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (8. März 2013)

Müsste ich nur noch wissen wo die Strecke ist.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. März 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (13. März 2013)

ich würds auch nich öffentlich machen, muss nicht sein. 

und wenns eher ne AM strecke ist finde ichs sogar besser, steile aber kurze sprünge mag ich eh net, lieber schnelle, lange aber flache.... dann tuts nich ganz so weh beim landen....  


also wenn ihr mal da seit, und ich auch mal zuhause bin (blöde montage) dann komme ich gern vorbei, BW-klappspaten hab ich eh immer mit...  meistens auch säge, hammer und nägel....


----------



## Downhillalex02 (13. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich da nicht auskennst ist es schwer zu beschreiben. Am besten du schreibst mir mal ne pm.


 
du müsstest uns/mich eh hinführen 
kenne mich da nirgends aus


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. März 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (14. März 2013)

Erstmal muss das Wetter besser werden. So langsam hab selbst ich, als Winter-Fan, die Nase voll... :kotz:


----------



## Enginejunk (14. März 2013)

ja, das wetter is echt für die tonne...  meine nachbarn halten mich für bekloppt nur weil ich mitm fullface und brille auf biken gehe. is halt damit die ohren net kalt werden...


----------



## Arcbound (14. März 2013)

Naja, so kommt wenigstens kein Frust auf, weil das Wetter schön ist und das Enduro noch beim Händler steht


----------



## DHK (18. März 2013)

Muss leider für den 30. absagen, das Wochenende bin ich leider im Schwarzwald... ist bissel weit um mal vorbei zu schauen. Hoffe es klappt ein anderes mal. Kommendes WE wäre ich zB. da, aber da soll ja das Wetter nicht so besonders werden :-/


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2013)

.


----------



## Michael_MTB (22. März 2013)

Servus Leutz, ich kenn die Strecke und das projekt auch und bin gern bereit auch mit zu helfen wenn es der terminplan erlaubt. Ich wohne derzeit in Reudnitz bei Mohlsdorf also ist von mir aus sogar mit dem Endurobike erfahrbar  @DHK wo genau wohnst du, vielleicht könnte man ja mal ne kleine Werdaer wald runde drehen? Ich fahr ganz gerne mal die wege um den Pulverturm oder am weißen Kreuz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (22. März 2013)

In der Ecke ums weiße Kreuz war ich schon ewig nicht mehr unterwegs. Allgemein im Werdauer Wald  meine ganzen Trails die ich mal so hatte sind entweder total zugewuchert oder wurden zerstört...
ich schreib dir nochmal ne PN


----------



## kampf.zwerg (22. März 2013)

wenn ich führerschein hab, komm ich auch ma vorbei (AM). is ja nur ne stunde


----------



## Enginejunk (23. März 2013)

das könnte ja en nettes forumstreffen werden...  
hoffentlich is das wetter bis dahin etwas besser, aber nich zu gut. dann versinken wir wieder in arbeit.....


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. März 2013)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (25. März 2013)

Bist du über Ostern da?


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. März 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (26. März 2013)

Ja, hätte mal vorbeigeschaut. Können wir aber verschieben!
Noch ist ja Wintersaison in den Bergen ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. März 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (26. März 2013)

Solangs Wochenende ist hab ich eigentlich Zeit.


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. März 2013)

.


----------



## Enginejunk (29. März 2013)

na super, ich steh extra zeitig auf um nochmal den rochlitzer Berg zu geniessen, schneits wieder wie blöd!


----------



## Arcbound (29. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> So Freunde, gestern nochmal schnell Planung mit der Frau gemacht.
> 
> Werde am Samstag (13.04.2013) anreisen, Abends noch auf Party gehen und am SONNTAG, 14.04.2013 steh ich im Wald.
> 
> ...



Sieht ja zur Zeit so aus, dass da auch noch Winter ist.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. März 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (30. März 2013)

den 14. bin ich auf alle fälle leider ned dabei sein 

und bis in den Mai reicht meine Planung noch nicht.. ich glaube wir verpassen uns immer genau


----------



## Downhillalex02 (1. April 2013)

Servus,

also ich habe schon die Tage mal etwas geschaut bzgl. der Zeit etc.

am WE des 20-21.04 bin ich zum User treffen im Harz
bis jetzt steht noch nichtmal meine Karre , da ich noch fdie untere Kronenheinheit der Boxxer warte -.-

denke das die früheren Apriltermine knapp werden.
ab 27. April bin ich am Gardasee ne Woche u.a. Bikefestival etc.

und am 11. Mai feiern meine Eltern Geb. und silberne Hochzeit... *gäähn * 
wenn denke ich, wird es wohl erst danach etwas werden 
und dann mit gutem Wetter bitte !!


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. April 2013)

ich habe dir doch ne Rückmeldung gegeben ^^


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

.


----------



## Michael_MTB (4. April 2013)

Moin,
Ich werde auch da sein.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

.


----------



## Enginejunk (4. April 2013)

14.04. werde ich zu 50% schaffen, weiss nicht wann das in Kulmbach losgeht und wie dringend der spass dann ist, wegen WE arbeiten. wenn, dann wäre dass seeeehr kurzfristig. 

wenn ihr euchn treffpunkt ausmacht und ne uhrzeit habe ich schonmaln anhaltspunkt wo ich bei cheffe mal anfragen kann.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

.


----------



## Enginejunk (4. April 2013)

also wenn dann komm ich mitm zug. sprich bahnhof und dann ab ins gelände. vlei kommt en bekannter mit, der hatn zafira mit dachträger und der fährt auch, aber halt auch sehr viel auf montage.... oder ich nehm mein bike mit nach kulmbach und fahre von dort. 
irgendwann wird das schon...


----------



## Enginejunk (4. April 2013)

@Freerider1504, du bist net rein zufällig im opel-turbo forum unterwegs?


----------



## ore-mountain (4. April 2013)

Wenn's Wetter passt, werd ich auch vorbeischaun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (6. April 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass ich nächstes Wochenende dabei sein kann.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. April 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (9. April 2013)

Ich werd mir Freitag oder Samstag nochma melden, ob ich nicht doch Zeit finde...


----------



## ore-mountain (10. April 2013)

Für Sa sieht das Wetter ja bis jetzt ganz gut aus!
Wenns so bleibt, gesell ich mich mit dazu.
Ich versuch mir frei zu halten


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. April 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. April 2013)

bin in den ferien mal in der region mitm auto gewesen und ich muss sagen gefällt mir echt gut vor allem habt ihr halbwegs saubere wälder nicht wie bei uns, wo überall der harvester zu hause ist


----------



## ore-mountain (10. April 2013)

ok, dann eben am So.
Da soll das Wetter ja noch besser werden!


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. April 2013)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. April 2013)

kannst du mir per PN die Koordinaten vom Start der Strecke schicken?
Ich stells Auto in Netschkau ab. Will nochmal kurz Verwandschaft besuchen und komm dann übern Kuhberg nach Elsterberg.


----------



## Arcbound (12. April 2013)

So, ich hab Sonntag jetzt leider definitv keine Zeit. Schade. Aber evtl klappts ja später mal...


----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2013)

Geile Aktion heut 
Die etwas steilere Linie fetzt!
Ich komm auf jeden Fall mal wieder!


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. April 2013)

.


----------



## Michael_MTB (16. April 2013)

Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. war eine Top aktion.

freu mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. April 2013)

.


----------



## Michael_MTB (16. April 2013)

ja das waren irgendwelche erdfliegen, bei mir sind die schienbeine am schlimmsten wenn ich laufe schmerzen sie so das ich denke sie platzen fast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. April 2013)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (16. April 2013)

gut zu wissen ... hab auch dezente Stiche am Bein !
Die Fiecher hatten wahrscheinlich nach dem langen Winter brutalsten Hunger.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. April 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (22. April 2013)

Wann wollt ihr euch denn das nächste Mal treffen?


----------



## wallacexiv (22. April 2013)

Ich will Bilder!


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. April 2013)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (22. April 2013)

Was war denn da für ein Konzert? Hätte ich doch wissen müssen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. April 2013)

Loikaemie


----------



## wallacexiv (22. April 2013)

Ahh ok. Röste? Ist nicht so meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (22. April 2013)

Ja Röste


----------



## wallacexiv (22. April 2013)

Freu mich schon auf die Bilder.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. April 2013)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (22. April 2013)

Kein Problem. Paar Impressionen von der Strecke reichen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. April 2013)

.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (22. April 2013)

sieht absolut spaßig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (22. April 2013)

jop sieht echt gut aus 

Hoffentlich kann ich demnächst auch mal mit vorbei schauen..


----------



## Michael_MTB (22. April 2013)

Cool, sind paar nette Bilder bei rausgekommen und sogar mal von mir, das ist selten


----------



## ore-mountain (22. April 2013)

nice 

dann auf ein baldiges Neues mit euch !


----------



## Arcbound (22. April 2013)

DHK schrieb:


> jop sieht echt gut aus
> 
> Hoffentlich kann ich demnächst auch mal mit vorbei schauen..


+1


----------



## DerIsch (23. April 2013)

Hallöle,

bin 17 komm aus Plauen und will mit dem Freeride anfangen wär nett wenn mich jemand unter seine Fitische nimmt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2013)

.


----------



## DerIsch (24. April 2013)

Klar Bike und passende Schutzausrüstung steht bereit.
Du musst mir nur sagen wann und wo


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2013)

.


----------



## DerIsch (24. April 2013)

Jup so siehts aus,
Ich bräucht dann nur noch die Uhrzeit


----------



## Arcbound (24. April 2013)

Wenn man vom Wanderweg ausm Elstertal kommt, ist die Strecke von dort aus dann gut erreichbar? Weil so würde ich denke ich mal anreisen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2013)

.


----------



## DerIsch (24. April 2013)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Wanderweg ausm Elstertal kommt, ist die Strecke von dort aus dann gut erreichbar? Weil so würde ich denke ich mal anreisen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.




Wenn das ginge könnten wir uns ja treffen und zusammen anreisen wenn du magst


----------



## DerIsch (24. April 2013)

Also am 12.05.13 um 14Uhr am Elsterberg Bahnhof?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2013)

.


----------



## DerIsch (24. April 2013)

OK, du kannst mir natürlich auch per PN die Addresse geben


----------



## DHK (24. April 2013)

steht der 12.5. bei euch ganz sicher fest?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (24. April 2013)

klingt gut 

habs mir mal aufgeschrieben. Kann nur leider dann erst kurzfristig bekannt geben ob ich kommen kann oder nicht.


----------



## DerIsch (26. April 2013)

kannst mir bitte den Weg beschreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2013)

boah das schaut echt geil aus... 

genau was ich will, ne flowige strecke mit schönen langen jumps drin.... 


p.s.: 12.5.? ich ruf ma cheffe an.... (müsste eigentlich an dem WE arbeiten) 


grüsse, patrick...


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

.


----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2013)

hä, schöneck?
wasn da? nackte weiber?


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

.


----------



## DerIsch (26. April 2013)

Vom Elsterberger Bahnhof ausgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2013)

boah, spinn ich? ich hab über 2 jahre in plauen gewohnt un weiss nix davon?!?!? 

na gut, brustpanzer habsch ne... aber reizen tuts mich...


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

.


----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2013)

nuja, es steht ja net genau da was gefordert wird. 

knie und schienbein habsch, fullface un handschuhe... 

en leatt-brace bin ich noch nie gefahren.  
stell mir das aber auch unpracktisch vor weil ich zu meinem trail doch en paar km. fahren muss (den bei mir  hamse plattgemacht, ich würde die vögel stören... )


----------



## DerIsch (26. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @DerIsch
> 
> Wann willst du denn hin?



Na am 12.5. um 14 Uhr, war ja treffpunkt.
Und da brauch ich noch ne wegbeschreibung vom bahnhof aus


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

.


----------



## DerIsch (26. April 2013)

Ok, mach das
reicht ja wenn ich dich am 12.5. wenn ich im Zug sitz anruf


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (2. Mai 2013)

ich werde am 12. auf alle fälle auch mit da sein...
muss mich nur schon ne Woche vorher entscheiden mit welchem Bike.
eher noch was fürs Enduro-HT oder doch fürn DHler?
hab auf den anderen Bildern gesehen das ihr eher aufm DHler unterwegs wart..
 @Freerider1504 lass mir doch bitte mal per PN zukommen wie ich euch dann mit dem Auto erreiche. Wegbeschreibung oder irgendwas für Googlemaps reicht mir schon.
Wenn ich noch was zum bauen mitbringen soll einfach Bescheid geben, dann schau ich was ich machen kann


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillFelix91 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich würde dann auch gerne am 12.05. vorbeischauen und fahren wenn das ok ist? Gruß Felix


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## DownhillFelix91 (2. Mai 2013)

Ok, werde dann mit dem Zug kommen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## DownhillFelix91 (2. Mai 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Dann wirst du ja den User @DerIsch im Zug treffen.


Ihn habe ich gestern auch persönlich schon kennengelernt


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## DownhillFelix91 (2. Mai 2013)

Ja aber nur in Plauen mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## DownhillFelix91 (2. Mai 2013)

Naja Trails direkt nicht, da muss man schon bis in´s Elstertal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (2. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, super. Lass mir halt mal noch die Adresse von deinen Eltern zukommen, damit ich die dann finde, weiß ja ned wo die wohnen 

Hmm und die Entscheidung mitn Bike weiß ich immer noch ned... nagut, wird sich über das WE zeigen..


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Mai 2013)

@DHK

Und, welches Bike nimmst du mit?


----------



## DHK (7. Mai 2013)

wird nur mein Enduro.. fürs DH sind immernoch keine Dichtungen für die Gabel da, bzw. in auch nur in Aussicht


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (7. Mai 2013)

Brauche welche für die aktuelle Dorado, die sind aktuell nirgends lieferbar :-/

Samstag bin ich nicht dabei, lohnt sich nicht so ganz mit dem Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (7. Mai 2013)

Bin am Sonntag mal mitm Enduro den Freeride runter. DH Bike braucht man nicht unbedingt. Ist halt wurzlig. Ich glaub aufm Downhill gibts ein paar Sprünge mehr. Aber wenn man die Strecke einmal dann kennt, reicht denke auch ein FR.


----------



## DHK (7. Mai 2013)

Ja in Schöneck braucht man nicht unbedingt ein vollwertiges DH-Bike.
Auf der Downhillpiste musst am Anfang recht viel treten damit du den Schwung behälst, läuft aber. Wenn du dann raus auf die Wiese kommst kannst dann ordentlich Tempo bis zur Talstation machen, nur in der Kurve an der ersten Wegüberquerung etwas aufpassen, die ist etwas tricky. Hätte ich noch mein DH-Hardtail wäre das meine erste Wahl auf der Strecke.
Die Freeride bin ich noch nicht so oft runter, mehr wurzeln und alles etwas verblockter. Ist einfach nicht so meins.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## morph027 (7. Mai 2013)

Mein Enduro ging da auch gut runter in Schöneck...ist nur einmal kurzes Gerumpel....


----------



## Arcbound (7. Mai 2013)

Naja, fürs Vogtland ists schon recht lang 

 @Freerider1504: Weiß ich noch nicht genau. Prinzipiell hab ich Zeit, aber Sonntag 14.00 ist für mich eine ziemlich unpassende Zeit während der Vorlesungszeit. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lang ihr ungefähr dort rumbasteln wollt an der Strecke?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (11. Mai 2013)

Na hoffentlich ist das Wetter morgen genauso stabil wie heute.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (11. Mai 2013)

Jo, Mosenturm hat heute auch wieder gefetzt. Morgen 14.00 bei dir, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli830 (11. Mai 2013)

wie weit ist das von le? suche was zum treten und würde auch mit helfen wenn ich zeit finde..kannst mir auch pn schicken..grüße


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Mai 2013)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht!


----------



## DHK (12. Mai 2013)

Werde morgen doch mitn DHler kommen  Hat sich alles geändert 

Werde dann morgen wenn ich auf dem Weg bin mal durchklingeln.. Wenn ich noch irgendwas mitbringen soll (schaufel o.ä.) geb einfach nochmal bescheid


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (13. Mai 2013)

Fazit von gestern: Bisher zu wenig Druck in der Gabel gehabt 
Wie land wart ihr dann gestern noch da? Hat ja dann auch nochmal kurz geregnet...


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Arcbound (13. Mai 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wir waren noch circa 1 Stunde da, genau wo es angefangen hat zu regnen, sind wir losgemacht.
> 
> Bilder kommen jetzt die Tage nach.



Na da bin ich mal gespannt  Nochmal danke, dass du dich zum fotografieren geopfert hast


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## dave.312 (13. Mai 2013)

dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen =) bin auch noch trocken heim gekomm...also perfekt denn sonntag genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (13. Mai 2013)

jop war echt gut. Bin auch mal auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (15. Mai 2013)

ich lieg ja noch garnicht im Dreck auf dem einen Bild 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (15. Mai 2013)

kannst mir das mal noch zuschicken? Würde mich interessieren wies aussieht 

Schick dir mal meine Mail-Adresse per PN


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (15. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Bilder. Die restlichen sind wohl eher nix geworden?


----------



## dave.312 (15. Mai 2013)

Schöne pics ausgewählt


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (31. Mai 2013)

Es soll bald einen Bikepark in Plauen geben.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (31. Mai 2013)

Wo weiß ich leider nicht.

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/groups/450517468364651/

Momentaner Stand:


> Konzept liegt vor-Jetzt gilts die bürokratischen Hürden zu nehmen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (31. Mai 2013)

Die Gruppe heißt "Initiative Mountainbikepark Plauen" und die haben wohl alles nötige beim Rathaus beantragt.


----------



## DHK (31. Mai 2013)

Sehr viel gibts da auch noch nicht zu lesen. Anscheinend wird jetzt erstmal ein Verein gegründet und dafür Mitglieder gesucht um der Stadt aufzuzeigen das solch ein Bikepark uns Biker anspricht. Mehr kann man der Seite noch nicht wirklich entnehmen.

Ein Gespräch mit der Stadt scheint es am 14.5. auch schon gegeben zu haben. Nur wird nirgends geschrieben was dabei raus kam.

Ich bin der Gruppe zumindest mal beigetreten und werde das interessiert weiter verfolgen.


PS.: Danke für das Bild


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hab das aus Plauener Quelle auch schon erzählt bekommen. Anscheinend im Reusaer Wald, oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (19. Juni 2013)

sieht spaßig aus... sowas brauchen wir hier auch 

In dem Zeitraum bin ich leider nicht da.. nur das WE vorher.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Juli 2013)

So Freunde, es gibt Neuigkeiten. Ich bin ab 14.07.2013 wieder ein paar Tage im Vogtland und habe dieses mal Verstärkung im DH Segment dabei 

Wir wollen eigentlich am Montag mal auf den Trail und Dienstag nach Schöneck in den Bikepark (hochschieben + Bilder machen).

P.s. Habe durch einen Bekannten mitbekommen, dass es in unmittelbarer Nähe von uns einen richtig fetten Spot mit massig Northshore´s und Step Up, Step Down + Downhill Abschnitten gibt.

Hätte auch Bilder am Start falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## DHK (3. Juli 2013)

Hast du mehr Infos zu dem anderen Spot? Würde mich interessieren 

Gerne auch per PN, wenn du das nicht öffentlich posten willst


----------



## wallacexiv (3. Juli 2013)

Bilder her!


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (4. Juli 2013)

Arbeiten stinkt.


----------



## Michael_MTB (4. Juli 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> P.s. Habe durch einen Bekannten mitbekommen, dass es in unmittelbarer Nähe von uns einen richtig fetten Spot mit massig Northshore´s und Step Up, Step Down + Downhill Abschnitten gibt.
> 
> Hätte auch Bilder am Start falls es jemanden interessiert.



Ohhh, das klingt aber gut . Schreib mich mal als Pn an wo das ist 

MfG Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (4. Juli 2013)

Wo es ist will ich natürlich auch wissen.


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Juli 2013)

ich auch ...


----------



## DHK (4. Juli 2013)

Sammelbestellung!


----------



## titzy (4. Juli 2013)

Gut, dann gibts hier schon mal nen kleinen Teaser zur Location.

Das Liegt unweit des Geierstein bei Wünschendorf in Thüringen (an der Elster). 
Auf dem EPW kommt man im Prinzip direkt daran vorbei.
Würde kürzlich erst im "Wo bin ich?" Fred angesprochen.

So wie das dort ausschaut, hat sich jemand damit richtig Arbeit gemacht.
Mich wunderts ja schon, dass ihr die Location noch nicht kennt.


----------



## DHK (4. Juli 2013)

Sieht da schonmal echt interessant aus.

Bisher war ich in Wünschendorf immer nur unten an der Elster bzw. im Märchenwald dinge hoch unterwegs...
Hatte mir den Geierstein dann eig. mal aus reiner Neugierde auf meine Routenplanung gelegt, musste dann aber leider schon auf Grund einer Panne vorzeitig umdrehen..
Aber da habe ich nochmal ein Ziel für das nächste mal


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (4. Juli 2013)

wow 

Mich wundert nur noch das sich da noch keiner Beschwert hat, bzw. das ganze abgerissen wurde...

Bei mir wirds wohl dieses WE


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (4. Juli 2013)

Sieht hammer aus! Da kann ich mit meinem AM nicht alles fahren, es sei denn es gibt überall chickenways. ^^


----------



## Michael_MTB (5. Juli 2013)

Kenne ich und bin schon dort gefahren 
man kann so gut wie alles umfahren wenn man will.
Ich kenne auch den erbauer, er kommt aus Wünschendorf und hat vor ca 3 Jahren dort angefangen zu bauen. Die strecke wird dort gedultet. Er hatte auch nicht weit weg von dort noch eine richtig geile Line in ein altes Bachbett gebaut, die wurde aber sehr schnell vom Forst wieder abgerissen.

wer mal dort ist, unbedingt mal antesten.

Rund um Wüschendorf gigt es allgemein sehr viel gute Trails.

MfG Michael


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Michael_MTB (5. Juli 2013)

genau genohmen sind es 2 trails.
Bild 1-3 sind ein eher kurzer Trail (ca 200m) und endet mit einem amtlichen Gap, kann man auf Bild 3 ganz hinten etwas erkennen.
Ich denke der wird noch weiter ausgebaut.

Die anderen Bilder sind von dem anderen Trail der noch weitere elemente hat wie z.b. eine skinny oder einen richtig gut zu fahrenden wallride. Im anschluß an die gebauten elemente geht der Trail als naturtrail weiter mit eiener richtig schönen und knifligen Steilabfahrt. In kompletter länge ist dieser trail so um 1000m und maht viel spaß 

gruß Michael


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (7. Juli 2013)

War heute mal auf der Suche und bin auch fündig geworden 

Ist eig. echt nicht schwer zu finden, bzw. ist es eig. nicht zu übersehen 

Echt cool gemacht alles und richtig ordentlich und stabil alles gebaut. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Ihr solltet nur aufpassen wenn ihr nen breiten Lenker habt, da stehen Bäume... die tun dann ordentlich weh. 

Kleiner Eindruck: (Sorry für die Quali, hab das Video nur spontan mit dem Handy gemacht)



Wenn ihr dann einmal in der Richtung unterwegs seid, solltet ihr auch noch den Zehnmarkweg ausprobieren. Schön trailig die Strecke und teils sogar mit MTB-Schildern ausgeschildert. Ihr solltet dort nur sicher mit dem Bike sein und keine Höhenangst haben


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (11. Juli 2013)

das sieht echt fett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## DHK (19. Juli 2013)

Ja mitn DH-Bike macht die Anfahrt wohl auch nicht so Spaß.

Aber mit meinem Enduro fand ich es perfekt.

Auf den Bilder fährt dein Morewood doch noch.. denke das hat nen Riss?


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juli 2013)

Das hat auch nen Riss, aber was soll ich machen? Wir müssen ja trainieren für das 24h Rennen...

Morewood zeigt sich im Übrigen nicht gerade hilfsbereit.


----------



## DHK (19. Juli 2013)

Habs schon gelesen. Ist echt ärgerlich sowas.

Ist aber nicht nur bei Morewood so... habe ich selbst auch schon mit nem anderen Rahmen durch. Nach 3 mal gerissen habe ich den dann doch gegen was neues ersetzt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich bin jetzt echt am Überlegen, ob ich den Rahmen einfach schweiße oder nach dem Rennen zu Morewood schicke, oder direkt an die Wand hänge und mir ein neues Rad zulege.


----------



## DHK (19. Juli 2013)

schweißen hält halt meist nicht lange. Oft reist es dann neben der neuen Schweißnaht gleich wieder.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juli 2013)

Mein Kumpel aus Plauen war letzten an der Strecke.
Er hat mir erzählt, etwas nördlich vom Kriebelstein wäre auch noch was.
Stimmt das ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Kommt drauf an was er damit meint, ich kenne noch die Strecke hinterm Supermarkt.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juli 2013)

ich hack nochmal nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Was für ein Rad hatte dein Kumpel? Als ich das letzte mal da war, waren circa 10-15 Menschen dort und einige aus Plauen.


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juli 2013)

mein altes Torque


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Dann hab ich ihn leider nichts gesehen.


----------



## DHK (25. September 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei, auch wenn das Video nicht von mir ist. Es kommt wenigstens aus unserer Region und ist schön anzusehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU_j-rAnsVg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

kA warum das mit dem Video einbinden nicht funktiniert, bzw. wie es funktioniert 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU_j-rAnsVg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## titzy (26. September 2013)

DHK schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei, auch wenn das Video nicht von mir ist. Es kommt wenigstens aus unserer Region und ist schön anzusehen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU_j-rAnsVg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> kA warum das mit dem Video einbinden nicht funktiniert, bzw. wie es funktioniert



Schick anzusehen, vorallem die umgestürtzten Bäume nach der Elstertalbrücke. Sind die durch das Hochwasser entstanden oder gab es dananch noch nen Sturm? Sehe grade, dass ich echt schon zu lange nicht mehr in der Ecke war.
BTW, weiß jemand wo das Video startet, ist das Plauen? Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie genau die Route verlief? Vorallem die Treppenabfahren an Minute 6:00 würde ich mir mal anschauen wollen.


----------



## Arcbound (26. September 2013)

Die Situation mit den Bäumen im Elstertal ist inzwischen wesentlich besser. Gibt an einer Stelle einen "Ersatzwanderweg"...
Start des Videos ist in Plauen, Volvoautohaus an der Elster.
Wo die Treppen sind, kA, hätte erst gedacht, dass das iwo im Syratal ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (26. September 2013)

Die Treppen sind von Jocketa runter ins Triebtal. Eine ähnliche Abfahrt gibt es vom Mosenturm Richtung Triebtal.


----------



## bergzwerk (26. September 2013)

Die Ecke nehm ich auch gern mal unter meine Räder. Is ne wirklich schöne Gegend. Muß ich mal wieder ne Herbst-Runde machen. Danke für´s posten des Vid´s, kannte ich nich gar net.


----------



## titzy (26. September 2013)

Danke für die Infos, Triebtal wollt ich ech schon immer mal unter die Stollen nehmen. Vielleicht klappst ja kommende Woche am Feiertag, hätte jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## FreerideDD (7. November 2013)

fährt jemand dort auch ausserhalb der saison ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. November 2013)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (7. November 2013)

was ist den "außerhalb der Saison" ...


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (13. November 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> was ist den "außerhalb der Saison" ...



... gestern jedenfalls nicht 

Problem war nur... als ich euren Trail  gefunden hatte... den Trail zu finden 





müsste mal einer mit 'nem Rechen durch  
... wie von Plauen bis Elstertalbrücke geschehen  Ich dacht' echt ...ich seh nicht richtig


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. November 2013)

.


----------



## Freakracer (13. November 2013)

Soweit ich weiß ist es nur im unteren teil so entlaubt...ist bestimmt den Bauarbeiten verschuldet.
Bin da zur Zeit öfters unterwegs und finde es
Jahreszeit bedingt wunderbar. Wegen im dem Laub im trail-find ich super, macht ea nicht zu einfach und gehört doch zum Herbst dazu ;-)


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (13. November 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Sah der obere Teil auch so aus?


Nein. Ich würde es eher als Mittelteil sehen, den man nicht mehr gesehen hat 



Freakracer schrieb:


> ... und gehört doch zum Herbst dazu ;-)


'türlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (13. November 2013)

Ich glaub es ist mal wieder ein großes Treffen erforderlich ...


----------



## Freakracer (13. November 2013)

Das ist nen wort... :-D
Wie wäre es am Sonntag im triebtal ne runde drehen...? ;-)


----------



## ore-mountain (13. November 2013)

Da muss ich mal mit meinem Kumpel aus Plauen schwetzen. Da würd ich mal würd ich mal wieder rüber kommen. Alternativ können wir auch Reusarer und Schwarzes Holz fahren!


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

.


----------



## Freakracer (14. November 2013)

Na das klingt doch gut...  Wie wäre es denn gegen 13uhr beim lochbauer treff oder was meint ihr zeitlich bzw wo treffen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (15. November 2013)

Ich werd mit meinem Plauener Kumpel von Plauen aus dorthin fahren. Die Strecke bis nach Elsterberg kenne ich nicht, lasse mich überraschen!
Freakracer, kannst dich ja mit anschließen!

Freerider1504, wann hast du Zeit an der Strecke zu sein?


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. November 2013)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (18. November 2013)

Warum!? Es hat nicht geregnet, also war eigentlich gutes Wetter ...

Wir sind auch nur bis ins Triebtal. Dann mit den Lampen die Trails abgefahren und zurück.
Der Weg an der Elster bis ins Triebtal ist ja sogar besser als ich gedacht habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanboheme (21. Februar 2014)

Das Elstertal hat was, hm!?  An die Runde erinner ich mich auch noch gern.


----------



## stefanboheme (21. Februar 2014)

Ist ja auch schon wiederganz schön lang her... Zu lang!!  

Wer hat sonst noch Bock auf eine EnduroRunde Elstertal inkl. Elsterberg in absehbarer Zeit?! 

Ich kann es meistens Dienstag und Sonntag einrichten. Die Runde soll nicht zu stressig, aber auch nicht zu gemütlich werden. Also vielleicht 30km, 1000hm, 3h reine Fahrtzeit. Und natürlich so viele wie mögliche technische Passagen


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Februar 2014)

Da wir ja am So eh für ne Tour verabredet sind, können wir gern ne Runde im Elstertal drehen.
Allerdings würd ich gern zwischen Greiz und Neumühle fahren wollen. Start in Waldhaus. Heiko kommt auch mit.


----------



## titzy (21. Februar 2014)

@ore-mountain wie lange ist eure Tour geplant? 
Wenns nicht als volle Tagestour (sondern nur 2-4h) geplant ist würd ich mich euch ggf. anschließen, Waldhaus ist ja direkt vor meiner Haustüre. Greiz und Neumühle wäre perfekt, müsst ich heut nur noch wissen, damit eich eines der Bikes auch mit nach Sachsen nehme.


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## DHK (21. Februar 2014)

Oh schade.. ich bin nicht im Lande..

Hat Schöneck denn schon wieder auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (21. Februar 2014)

Ich kann am Wochenende maximal en Tag etwas frei schaufeln, und die Greizrunde liegt mir da etwas näher.
Wie schauts eigentlich bei euch über Ostern aus?


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Februar 2014)

Denk dran ... aufm Hang liegt noch Schnee


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Februar 2014)

Stefan26 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch schon wiederganz schön lang her... Zu lang!!
> 
> Wer hat sonst noch Bock auf eine EnduroRunde Elstertal inkl. Elsterberg in absehbarer Zeit?!
> 
> Ich kann es meistens Dienstag und Sonntag einrichten. Die Runde soll nicht zu stressig, aber auch nicht zu gemütlich werden. Also vielleicht 30km, 1000hm, 3h reine Fahrtzeit. Und natürlich so viele wie mögliche technische Passagen



14 Uhr in Waldhaus. Heiko und ich werden pünktlich sein. Es hängt also an dir 

Die Runde sieht so aus:
Waldhaus, Weißes Kreuz, Pulverturm, Idahöhe, Amselstein, Waldhaus


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## titzy (21. Februar 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> 14 Uhr in Waldhaus. Heiko und ich werden pünktlich sein. Es hängt also an dir
> 
> Die Runde sieht so aus:
> Waldhaus, Weißes Kreuz, Pulverturm, Idahöhe, Amselstein, Waldhaus



Cool, sieht gut aus. Das schwere Gerät wird eingepackt, 1400 bin ich dann Waldhaus. Treffen genau an der Kreuzung Bierweg/Waldhaus, dort wo glaub ich das Forstamt ist? Ich werde wahrscheinlich über Sandwiesen/Schlötenmühle angerollt kommen.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Februar 2014)

nee lieber am Parkplatz!



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @ore-mountain
> 
> Mach mal ein paar Bilder



Ahoi ...


----------



## stefanboheme (21. Februar 2014)

Bin dabei

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## titzy (22. Februar 2014)

Parkplatz passt auch, dann versuch ich mal wieder nen neuen Highspeed Abfahrtsrekord auf der Strasse von Greiz kommend aufzustellen.
Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (24. Februar 2014)

Moin Jungs,

war ne lustig Runde gestern mit euch! 
Danke noch mal fürs Rücksicht nehmen beim Berg runter geballere. 
Ich hab mal meine Bilder von der Cam in meinem Fotoalbung abgelegt. Leider war die Cam für eure Abfahrt doch etwas zu langsam, ist somit etwas unscharf geworden.
@ore-mountain Wie ist den das Video von meinem Anbadeversuch gelungen? Wäre cool wenn du das mal rein stellen könntest - würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das aussah.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (25. Februar 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @ore-mountain
> 
> Rasier dich mal wieder mein Freund



Das ist Winterfell ... 

Schicke Bilder! Schon krass wie trocken es für Februar momentan ist!
Interessant wie scharf die Nightride-Bilder sind trotz der 1/60 Belichtung!


----------



## ore-mountain (25. Februar 2014)

Ach ... bei deinem nächsten Heimatbesuch bin ich auch mal wieder an der Strecke !


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Ghost879 (26. Februar 2014)

Schicke Bilder. Wollte ja eigentlich auch dabei sein. Hab dafür ne Vor-/Mittagsrunde gedreht. Ich wäre sicher der Bergabbremsklotz gewesen. 

Ist die Strecke beim Waldheiß Reisig, Lochbauer, Pfaffengut (als grobe Richtung). Hatte mal sowas gehört aber nichts gefunden, als ich auf ner Runde dort war.

Richtung Erzgebirge klingt gut. Wenn sichs einrichten lässt, würde ich mich schonmal vorsichtig anmelden. Ist natürlich die Frage, wie lange und wie weit es Richtung Erzgebirge gehen soll. Bis Carlsfeld könnte ich mit Wegekenntnis dienen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Februar 2014)

Grüße 

Die Strecke, wo die Bilder entstanden sind ist in der Nähe von Elsterberg. 

Wenn ich genau weiß wann ich am Start bin gebe ich hier nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## stefanboheme (26. Februar 2014)

Apropos Erz: 

http://dirt.mpora.de/news/perfekte-sommer-tour-stoneman-trail-im-erzgebirge

Die Eröffnung wird am 24. und 25. in O'thal gefeiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (26. Februar 2014)

Stefan26 schrieb:


> http://dirt.mpora.de/news/perfekte-sommer-tour-stoneman-trail-im-erzgebirge



Cool, da muss ich ja gar nicht erst bis in die Dolomiten fahren für ne ausgedehnte Tagestour!
Als ich letztes Jahr anfang Juli da unten war (hatte ich leider keine Zeit den Trail zu fahren), hat man mir berichtet es läge noch teilweise Schnee auf dem Trail. Sollte ja dann im Erzgebirge nicht passieren ...


----------



## Ghost879 (27. Februar 2014)

Klingt echt interessant. Kannte ich noch nicht.
Hatte mir für dieses Jahr nen Erzgebirgs-X vorgenommen aber das ist ne echte Alternative.
Bronze find ich allerdings ne echt schöne Farbe.


----------



## stefanboheme (27. Februar 2014)

Mehr Infos in der Gruppe "Stoneman Miriquidi"

Ich wäre auch eher für mindestens eine Übernachtung. 

Vielleicht ändern wir die Streckenführung teilweise ab, wenn sie zu sehr an / auf der Straße oder Forstwegen verläuft. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ore-mountain (27. Februar 2014)

Zwecks Erzgebirgstour und Stoneman hätte ich da eine Idee:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frider-westsachsen.539781/page-18


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. März 2014)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. März 2014)

Ja das ist wirklich etwas verwackelt. Kann es aber sein dass ein paar Linien hinzugekommen sind?
Oder hab sie beim letzten mal nicht wahr genommen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2014)

.


----------



## DHK (7. März 2014)

Das Klappern ist ja grausam... ist das dein Rad oder kommt das nur von der Kamera?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2014)

.


----------



## dave.312 (10. März 2014)

hey leuts...bin heut mal vor ort gewesen, d.h. war arbeitsbedingt in der ecke. Mein Bike hat leider nur gefällt um die neuen lines zu testen aber wenn wieder was geht bescheid sagen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. März 2014)

.


----------



## DHK (10. März 2014)

zufällig über Ostern? Da wäre ich auch mal n paar Tage wieder im Lande


----------



## dave.312 (13. März 2014)

Passend zum Thema...
Hatte mich schon gewundert wie gut die Strecke eingefahren ist.


----------



## titzy (13. März 2014)

Hehe, mal sehen, vielleicht schau ich mir die Strecke über Ostern auch mal an.
Der Artikel klingt ja ganz nett, ich finde nur die Erwähnung der "breiten Reifen" witzig. Ist doch alles relativ, wenn man mal auf nem Fatbike gesessen hat, da kommt einem das "normal" MTB odern Downhiller vor wie ein Schmalspurrenner - so unterschiedlich sind die Wahrnehmungen.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (13. März 2014)

wo befindet sich die strecke? kann man da mit dem auto bis ran fahren?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. März 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (15. März 2014)

und wo da genau wollte auch mal antesten ;-)


----------



## dave.312 (15. März 2014)

aber es sind wohl keine Biker vom Foto im Forum oder??


----------



## ore-mountain (16. März 2014)

dave.312 schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema...
> Hatte mich schon gewundert wie gut die Strecke eingefahren ist.



Interessanter Artikel! 
Dass die Strecke legal ist, ebenfalls. Hätte eher auf geduldet getippt.


----------



## ore-mountain (16. März 2014)

dave.312 schrieb:


> aber es sind wohl keine Biker vom Foto im Forum oder??


Mein Kumpel ist glaub ich auch in dem Verein. So viele Downhill Vereine gibt es sicherlich nicht in Plauen ...


----------



## dave.312 (16. März 2014)

das stimmt....
legal hat mich auch gewundert. Aber an der Stelle wo das Foto gemacht ist im oberen Waldabschnitt wurde sogar mit der Motorsense freigeschnitten..so sah es zumindest aus. Wäre ja super wenn das niemander stört.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. März 2014)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (17. März 2014)

Ist das Privatwald?
Von den Anliegern passt das doch! Nur etwas mehr Airtime wäre net schlecht. Dann wäre ja alles dabei. Oben eher flach und flowig, in der Mitte schön viel Kurven und unten auch etwas steiler


----------



## gtbulls (17. März 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ist das Privatwald?


Der obere Teil. Ab der Wegquerung ist die Stadt Elsterberg Eigentümer.


----------



## ore-mountain (18. März 2014)

ok, dann finde ich es noch verwunderlicher das das "legal" sein soll
In einem Körperschaftswald ist das ja nicht so ohne Weiteres möglich wie in einem Privatwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (18. März 2014)

Die Stadt kann ihr Herz für Biker genauso entdecken wie ein Privatwaldbesitzer. Ob dem noch andere gesetzliche Regelungen entgegenstehen, stünde auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich fände es schön, wenn "Die Strecke ist legal." aus der Freien Presse keine Ente wäre.


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. März 2014)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (18. März 2014)

Deine Woche Heimaturlaub ist doch sicherlich wieder um den Zeitpunkt 1504 
Da nehm ich mir mal auch nen ganzen Tag Zeit und wir starten mal ne richtige Aktion 
Ich bekomme da mit Sicherheit noch ein paar Leute zusammengetrommelt!


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. März 2014)

.


----------



## ore-mountain (12. April 2014)

Wie schauts nun aus über Ostern?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. April 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (14. April 2014)

Dann können wir ja Ostermontag mal für ne Aktion auf der Strecke anpeilen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. April 2014)

.


----------



## andrre (15. April 2014)

servus!ich bin vorsitzender des bergab radsport vogland e.v.. ich kommen aus plauen nahe elsterberg.wir waren oft dort vor ort.jedoch kam es zum treffen mit den zuständigen obersten behörden.dort ist naturschutzgebiet mit besonderem schutzstatus des biospherenschutzreservats.diese trails haben es bis in obersten etagen der behörden geschafft und das aber nicht mit positiven hindergrund.dort ist das fahren strengstens untersagt!und wird mit hohen geldstrafen geahntet!das wird, wenn ihr beim bau erwischt werdet(die sind fast jeden tag dort unterwegs), mega teuer und noch mehr da es wie gesagt biospherenschutzreservat ist.wir als verein sind nun im gespräch um diese oder alternativen zu legalisieren.deshalb bitten wir darum, bitte baut nicht einfach drauf los!geduldet euch ein wenig,forst und naturschutz sowie die stadt elsterberg sicherete unterstützung zu.bitte provoziert nicht noch mehr ärger mit den behörden.wir packen das an und ma schauen.übrigens sind wir auch in plauen seit einem jahr am aggieren mit der stadt um einen bikepark zu realisieren.klar in plauen gibts noch keinen lift oder so aber dafür wird das berg hoch laufen mit einer guten kontition sowie vorerst zwei burner trails belohnt 
bis zum ersten spatenstich dauert dieses noch etwa.mehr infos später dazu. 
gruss!


----------



## andrre (16. April 2014)

falls ihr euch auf den zeitungartikel der freien presse beziehen solltet,dieser geht um uns.diese tante von der presse hat einfach für sich entschieden die strecke als legal zu deklarieren! trotz mehrmaliger hinweise das dem nicht so ist wurde es trotzdem so gedruckt.allgemein wurde dieser artikel rein nach eigenem gusto geschrieben und das entsprach in keinsterweise dem gesagten von uns!
nochmal: dort ist rein gar nix legal!
der obere teile wo das foto gemacht wurde ist privat und der gute herr duldet uns dort.nach dem wanderweg beginnen die elstersteilhänge diese stehen unter schutz (naturschutzgebiet, denkmalschutz) und seit drei monaten den besonderen schutzstatus des biospherenschutzreservats rund um den kriebelstein! dort ist das fahren strengstens untersagt! und bitte baut dort nicht!!! das bringt uns erst recht wieder in ein schlechtes licht!


----------



## ore-mountain (16. April 2014)

Da hast du dir ja mit dem Artikel selbst einen Bärendienst erwiesen!!!

Erst Bauen und dann versuchen zu Legalisieren funktioniert leider nicht! Das beste Beispiel dafür ist die EsNos. Mit viel Herzblut gebaut, dann versucht das Ding legal zu machen und dann wurde sie abgerissen!

Aber keine Sorge ... Bauen wird von uns dort keiner!


----------



## andrre (16. April 2014)

die strecken gibts schon länger als 10jahre und waren schon immer ein dorn in behördenaugen.wir haben da nix gebaut, die trails sollen aufgrund des besonderen schutzstatus rund um den kriebelstein geschlossen werden und wir setzten uns nun für die legalisierung ein.durch diesen artikel(den keiner vor veröffentlichung von uns gesehen hat) und die erwähnung des spots(wo wir explizit drum gebeten haben diesen nicht zu erwähnen) sowie das dieser legal wäre(was nie von uns so gesagt wurde) ist das landratsamt auf uns gekommen und haben das gespräch gesucht.und jetzt wird dran gearbeitet diese oder alternativen zu legalisieren bzw zu schaffen.


----------



## Arcbound (16. April 2014)

Na herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## mw.dd (17. April 2014)

andrre schrieb:


> ...
> nochmal: dort ist rein gar nix legal!
> ...



Es hätte mich auch stark gewundert.
Viel Erfolg bei euren Bemühungen um eine legale Strecke.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Oktober 2014)

Danke nochmals an dieser Stelle für die überragende Arbeit des bergab radsport vogland e.v., bzw. die oben genannten Verantwortlichen!

Das mit der Legalisierung hat ja super hingehauen, die jahrelange friedliche Co-Existenz war ja so unerträglich, dass der Zeitungsartikel dem Abhilfe geschaffen hat


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Oktober 2014)

aha ... klär mal genauer auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Oktober 2014)

Es wurde doch ein Sturm der Entrüstung groß, dass die Strecke so illegal ist und der neu gegründete Verein dafür Verantwortung tragen muss. Dann wurde groß aufgesprochen, dass man sich dort mal trifft und alles bespricht, bla bla bla...Zu dem vereinbarten Treffen kam es nie, bzw. stand ich allein mit meinem Kumpel dort.

Eine Legalisierung ist bisher wohl nicht zu Stande gekommen, aber die Strecke ist teilweise nicht mehr befahrbar. Also definitiv ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zu den vielen Jahren vorher.

@ore

Du kennst aber doch die Vorgeschichte schon?


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Oktober 2014)

ich habe deine Ironie nicht mitbekommen ... hatte mich schon gefreut ... Mist


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Oktober 2014)

Sorry mein Freund 

Wir waren letztens auch leicht genervt als wir dort waren


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Oktober 2014)

Das bestätigt wieder meine Meinung. Bei einem Spot den es schon Jahre gibt und anscheinend tolerriert wird, sollte man einfach fahren und die Klappe halten. Ein Versuch der Legalisierung führt doch meist dazu, dass die falschen Personen aufmerksam werden.
Das Gleiche war mit der EsNos. Über drei Jahre aufgebaut und irgendwie toleriert. Dann wollte man den Spot legalisieren und der Waldbesitzer hat anscheinend Bedenken bekommen, was die Wegesicherungspflicht betrifft. Fazit: der Spot wurde in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion abgerissen. Und alle trauerten ... echt schade!
Ich kenne viele Spots die von Förstern und Jägern toleriert werden, gerade weil man es nicht an die große Glocke hängt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2014)

Grüße,

hat hier jemand Interesse am 24. - 26.12.2014 nochmal ne Abschlussrunde bei der Elsterberger Strecke zu drehen? Bin am Überlegen ob ich das Rad mitnehmen soll. Für nachhaltige Fotoerinnerungen wäre durch meinen Bruder gesorgt


----------



## DHK (9. Dezember 2014)

Bin leider nicht im Lande, sonst gerne.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2014)

Schade, hätte eventuell noch den 2.1. anzubieten.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2016)

andrre schrieb:


> falls ihr euch auf den zeitungartikel der freien presse beziehen solltet,dieser geht um uns.diese tante von der presse hat einfach für sich entschieden die strecke als legal zu deklarieren! trotz mehrmaliger hinweise das dem nicht so ist wurde es trotzdem so gedruckt.allgemein wurde dieser artikel rein nach eigenem gusto geschrieben und das entsprach in keinsterweise dem gesagten von uns!
> nochmal: dort ist rein gar nix legal!
> der obere teile wo das foto gemacht wurde ist privat und der gute herr duldet uns dort.nach dem wanderweg beginnen die elstersteilhänge diese stehen unter schutz (naturschutzgebiet, denkmalschutz) und seit drei monaten den besonderen schutzstatus des biospherenschutzreservats rund um den kriebelstein! dort ist das fahren strengstens untersagt! und bitte baut dort nicht!!! das bringt uns erst recht wieder in ein schlechtes licht!



Was ist eigentlich aus eurem "Verein" geworden? Eher semi-erfolgreich?

Hab jedenfalls keinerlei Ergebnisse deiner überschwänglichen Aussagen gesehen


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Februar 2016)

Ich war zur Weihnachtszeit mal da. Da hat jemand einen neuen Streckenabschnitt freigelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo @Freerider1504 , Bergab e.V. hat die Aktivitäten in konfliktärmere Gefilde verlagert (meine Info auch nur Presse/www); was in Bezug auf das Elstertal allerdings logisch erscheint, denn hier läuft gerade eine Neuausweisung des NSG zwischen Plauen und Elsterberg, die den Anliegergemeinden (Elsterberg, Pöhl) ohnehin Sorgen bereitet. Im Thüringer Teil des NSG ist Radfahren schon verboten...


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Februar 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ich war zur Weihnachtszeit mal da. Da hat jemand einen neuen Streckenabschnitt freigelegt.



Ja ich weiß. Kumpel von mir hat da wieder angefangen zu bauen. 

Ansonsten alles beim Alten dort, gibt aber mittlerweile einen geilen neuen Trail in einem alten Bachbett in der Nähe von Elsterberg.


----------



## ore-mountain (25. Februar 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Im Thüringer Teil des NSG ist Radfahren schon verboten...


 
Wem juckt denn das ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Februar 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wem juckt denn das ;-)



Kein Schwein, bzw. mich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## mw.dd (25. Februar 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wem juckt denn das ;-)



Es sollte Euch sehr wohl interessieren, wenn in Eurer Heimat ein NSG mit Radfahrverbot ausgewiesen werden soll. Verstöße gegen Schutzgebietsverordnungen sind teuer...
Bringt Euch (bzw. den Bergab e.V.) doch bitte in das entsprechende Verwaltungsverfahren ein; es gibt eigentlich fast nie einen naturschutzfachlichen Grund dafür, Radfahren auf Wegen zu verbieten. Wenn ihr Euch nicht selber kümmern wollt, leitet mir mal den Verordnungsentwurf zu.


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kein Schwein, bzw. mich jedenfalls nicht


Solange das immer nur einzelne fahrer sind juckt das auch keinen von der Obrigkeit. 

Hier haben wir das Glück das die Biker aufm Rochlitzer Berg auch ne menge Geld einbringen und die DH´ler die mal ne strecke basteln bzw. vorhandene Pflegen sich gut kennen und auch Kontakte zum Förster/Jäger hegen und auch seine Wünsche (keine bäume fällen, riesen löcher buddeln etc.) ernst nehmen. 

Hier fallen aber auch keine horden von Bikern ein obwohl die mittlerweile von überall herkommen. 

Wenn Leute was Legales auf die beine stellen wollen ist das immer zu begrüssen, nur leider ist das zu 80% heisse luft und nix weiter. Genauso wenn es im frühjahr heisst "trailpflege". 20 leute schreien "HIER" und 3-4 leute kommen wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo @mw.dd ,
in der VO des Thüringer NSG Steinicht vom 4.12.1998 ist Radfahren explizit verboten. Dieser Gebietsteil wird aber eher selten von Bikern genutzt. Wie ich bisher hörte, soll die Neufassung in Sachsen auf Verbote von Veranstaltungen/ kommerzieller Nutzung abzielen und die individuelle Nutzung unreglementiert bleiben. Wenn die VO in der Anhörung ausliegt, kann ich Sie Dir weiterleiten.


----------



## ore-mountain (25. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß. Kumpel von mir hat da wieder angefangen zu bauen.
> 
> Ansonsten alles beim Alten dort, gibt aber mittlerweile einen geilen neuen Trail in einem alten Bachbett in der Nähe von Elsterberg.


Wann bist du mal wieder in der Heimat? Dann können wir mal wieder ne Aktion starten!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Februar 2016)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wann bist du mal wieder in der Heimat? Dann können wir mal wieder ne Aktion starten!!!



Gern mein Freund, ich denke mal in 14 Tagen wenn das Wetter gut ist und eventuell im April nochmal


----------



## Haubi91 (29. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Februar 2016)

Haubi91 schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du dich noch nicht wirklich mit Behörden beschäfftigen musstest... Da ist nix mit "ich geh da mal hin und beantrage und morgen darf ich..."



Woher willst du wissen, wie viel und vor allem welchen Kontakt ich mit Behörden pflege?

By the way, du aber anscheinend auch nicht, bzw. hoffentlich nicht schriftlich, denn beschäftigen wird so geschrieben.


----------



## Haubi91 (29. Februar 2016)

.


----------

